# South FL meet later this year?



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

So being in Pensacola it seems I don't have a single person around me on here. But since I will be in Lake Helen FL / Fort Pierce FL from the beginning of Sept until the middle of Dec I would love to come to a meet if anyone was thinking of or is planning one later this year! Whether its in the Tampa/Orlando area or West Palm Beach area. So is anyone thinking about it?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I would hold a meet but my apartment is tiny.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

I think Dustin was considering a meet around Sept or Oct.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I dont think Dustin will have room. Too many tanks


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

I would like to have a get together at my place in Fort Myers soon.  I think October would be a good time since it cools down a few degrees by then sometimes. I will talk to my wife and see what we have going on and maybe nail down a date in the next week or so.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

C'mon Dustin, get on it


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

So long as its not on a tues-thurs & not on Oct 17-19 (I have a workshop at HBOI for a few credits at school) then I should be able to make it


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

I could even host a meet at my parents house in Lake Helen if anyone would be interested. They have a huge house on 10 acres so there would be plenty of room. My dad would love it, he's currently raising tads from their pond that he saved as it was drying up. & right now he's doing everything he can to trap Cuban tree frogs.


----------

